# Problem Recording to VCR/DVD



## DougClarke (Dec 22, 2004)

I had previously put this on another forum, but realize this is probably a better location. I am also obviously a newbie in this area. Reading through some of the threads has left me totally confused, so it is back to the books. Hopefully, someone will be able to set me straight.

I have been trying to transfer an HBO program (not HDTV) from my PVR to either a VCR or a DVD Burner. The VCR only has RCA-plug inputs, and when I output the 921 via the RCA plugs the picture is washed out--as if looking at it through a thick fog. (To double check, I then connected the 921 directly to the TV using RCA plugs and had the same problem.) Then I tried connecting to my Sony DVD burner using an S-video cable, and I could only get a black and white picture! I hook up my 921 to my TV with component video cables and have no problem. Sadly, neither my VCR or DVD burner will accept these cables.

Dish Network tech support was not able to help me. The best they could come up with was to offer me a replacement PVR. However, I have many programs recorded on the 921 that I would not wish to lose, so that is not a very atractive option. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Rory (Dec 14, 2004)

My 921 has the same problem - washed out video on the composite output. I tried it on the S-video output and the video looks OK as far as S-Video goes. Component and DVI are also OK. 

So it must be a generic problem with the 921. I see the problem was addressed in another thread, but nobody had an answer. 

Rory


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I've had fine luck recording to DVD from my 921 using S-Video. Sorry I don't know why your's isn't working, but FWIW, somebody's is.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you have black and white only from svideo, first thing to check is your cable. You may very well have a bent or broken pin on one of the ends. That exact thing happened to me last year. If it's not the cable (try another one just to be sure), then the svideo out on your 921 is broken, and very likely will require replacement.


----------



## DougClarke (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks to all for their ideas. The svideo cable was fine, I tried 2 of them. I tried Tunagimp's "power cord" reboot, and it did the trick--at least for the DVD. I'll wait until I've recorded the program before trying the component video hook-up to the VCR. I was just about to try using coax to connect the VCR when I decided to reboot. Oh, one other possible factor. Currently the 921 is in the HD/SD mode. I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Will experiment further.

Cheers,


----------



## DougClarke (Dec 22, 2004)

I thought I might have been on to something with the input, put I'm recording to the VCR right now--in color--using the RCA cables with the 921 in SD mode only, not HD/SD so it seems that has nothing to do with it. It was the power reboot that solved my problem, at least for now.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Mine works on s-video as well. Wished they would come up with the DVD IR blaster codes to fire my Panisonic dvd recorder.


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

I thought I'd give this thread a bump to tell what I've discovered about the B/W S/D bug.

Several days ago, due to torrential rains here in CA, I lost signal on the 921 for about 10-15 seconds. Immediately after the signal returned, my S/D video was B/W. This also happened when I manually interrupted the SAT signal while reinstalling all of my poorly installed by E* cabling. (Before, signal strength was 70-85 on my 721 and 85-90 on my 921, after 90-95 and 105-110 respectively) A power cord reboot fixed the problem once again (a front panel won't). "Ach so," said I.

So, with much excitement, I attempted to get this "vital" info to the 921 "Support Team." Due to the intervention of our esteemed host, I received a call yesterday (on New Year's Day!?! Two weeks later) from a very nice gentleman, who listened to my discovery and noted it in detail. He was NOT from the 921 "Support Team," but indicated he would get the info them.

The thrust of the conversation was, as usual, "It's your fault." Unfortunately for them, I had tried just about everything they suggested, save for the elimination of what they termed a "Ground Loop," or "potential ground difference" due to the wet conditions. I told them I thought that this was highly unlikely as the problem was intermittant and happened in both dry and wet weather and was happening to several people across the country and my system was only recently grounded to my main House Ground and had happened before that. I suggested that due to the problem happening upon "signal acquisition," we are probably dealing with microvoltages (I slept at a Holiday Inn Express once) here and it could be an LNBF problem as I have a Legacy Quad (due to my 721 problems). This was poo-pooed by them. And of course, they offered to "RA" the receiver, but NOT swap my Legacy for a Dish Pro LNBF (I had a Dish Pro but E* took it and replaced it with a Legacy). Cost-effective, these guy's ain't.

So, I'm off to buy a Dish Pro Quad from someone, and I'll report back.

I attempted to get them to acknowledge that they may have a problem, but, it was to no avail. So, for those of you with this problem, the judgment of E* is, at this point, "It's your fault."

The word "Clueless" comes to mind. But when you have such a clunker as your "signature product", you're bound to feel a bit defensive and overwhelmed. But they are very nice about it.


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

Hello Kids!

When last we met, I decided, without the help of the 921 "Support" Team, to replace my Legacy Quad LNB with a Pro Quad LNB.

So, I clumb/climbed up on the roof, reaimed my OTA Antenna, Installed my new LNB, and repeaked the Dish (again).

Well, I've got great signal strengh. And what's happened is the occasional "Black and White" SD Video has been replaced by very occasional "Washed-out Color" SD. It's so occasional, it's only happened once in two weeks. No Black and White at all (yet).

My fix for the "Washed-out Color SD?"

I held down the SD/HD button until it was in "Safe" mode, where the color was normal. Then either watch 480p or, when I switched back to 480i, it was back to normal, but still with slightly less color saturation than 480p.

But anyway, I've apparently found a work around that is acceptable to me.

I can't imagine how mad I would be had I paid $1000 for this thing. I mad enough at $500 (plus the cost of rerunning every cable, replacing an LNB, etc.). 

What's made it worse is, over the weekend I had the occasion of visiting a friend who had a new D* HD system installed. Now I really feel cheated.


----------

